
Seattle Is Dying - SQL2219
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpAi70WWBlw
======
theophrastus
There should be a healthy caveat attached to this one. This was produced and
presented by Sinclair broadcast group[1]. Whose devotion to promulgating
conservative interests is almost unparalleled. And while some valid points are
mixed into this documentary, there is a whole lot of mitigating information
left out[2] the better to create outrage.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_Broadcast_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_Broadcast_Group)

[2]
[https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2019/03/18/39630856/komos-s...](https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2019/03/18/39630856/komos-
seattle-is-dying-news-special-is-killing-me)

